# the citrus harvest?



## ftcollinsanarcho (Dec 26, 2011)

the citrus harvest. does anyone have any info on this? ive been searching for things but its all really kinda vague..


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Dec 29, 2011)

From what I can tell, it's SUPPOSED to be kind of vague.  *biting tongue [fingers?] to avoid typing 'rascist' comment* Yeah, I've been looking for things of that nature for several years now, but not actively out GOING to farms, and this shit is NOT on the interwebz. There are several posts on here about harvests of various kinds, I suggest you try that, and read up on it, before just making another post about it. Really, I think it's all about actually going to the area where harvests are located and seeking out farmers/fields/agricultural areas, and directly soliciting them... Which sucks, yeah, but.... so it goes. I think citrus harvest is Jan - March, though, so... now's the timmmmeeee, mannnnn!! Take me witchoo!!


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 29, 2011)

im pretty sure there is a thread on here that lists all types of harvest and migrant work. dont rember the name of it, but try searching harder...


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 30, 2011)

You should post it anyway because telling people to search harder is a touchy subject on this board.

cxr - Yahoo! it


----------



## menu (Dec 30, 2011)

dont post it. if they dont wanna look. then fuck em


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 30, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> You should post it anyway because telling people to search harder is a touchy subject on this board.
> 
> cxr - Yahoo! it


i would if i remebered the exact thread title


----------

